

Ask HN: How about multiple sign in for Twitter.com?  - skbohra123

I have multiple twitter accounts for personal, business, products and I believe most of us have. Doesn't it make sense to have multiple sign in , an easy way to flip between different accounts at twitter.com. I would certainly use this feature. Many twitter clients provide this feature I think, but I prefer the web interface still.
======
mooism2
Although then you make the ui more complex. And twitter.com has to be easy to
use for people who are new to Twitter.

Maybe there should be an advanced.twitter.com?

------
aitoehigie
I use tweetdeck and I tweet with all my accounts at the same time.

